# Ul white Book



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

PM me with an email and I'll send you a pdf of the 2009.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Pm sent.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Pm sent.


Email sent.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Email sent.


 Email received. Thanks Ken.


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

Email sent!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

AWKrueger said:


> Email sent!


 
If you sent me an email through the forum, it'll end up in my junk file, unseen by me. PM me instead.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

can I get on that...?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

me three?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

See post #2.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Also, here is a link I found a while back that was helpful in using the book.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

PM sent to you, 480sparky!


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Here is the direct link to the PDF of the 2009 UL Whitebook.
You should be able to save it to your computer or burn it on a disk

http://www.ul.com/global/eng/documents/offerings/perspectives/regulators/2009WhiteBook.zip


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

your to late.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Your to late.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> Your to late.


Maybe for you, but what about someone else who stops at this thread?

Besides you were too late, about 7 threads ago I was offering free CD's of the '09 white book


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> Maybe for you, but what about someone else who stops at this thread?
> 
> Besides you were too late, about 7 threads ago I was offering free CD's of the '09 white book


 
Fifteen posts back I was offering free 2009 UL White Books to anyone who PMed me with their email. :whistling2:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I know you did. I just added the direct link for anyone who wanted to just download themselves :thumbsup:


----------

